# Male Chi humping???



## carrithedeku (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello, my little guy is starting to hump at only three months. Now he isn't humping legs or anything it's just this ONE toy, a fuzzy, peanut shaped toy that's as long as him. He keeps humping just THIS ONE toy I'm not sure if I should just let him or tell him no? It's not like he's hurting anybody (but the toy) and not humping but would him continuing humping it start to lead to worse things? I am not sure what to do?! 

Oh btw, he isn't fixed.


----------



## Barneys_Mom99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi, Barney went through a few days of trying out that behavior at about that age too. He stopped, as long as I don't let him get into position on my arm when he's bouncing around and happy. 

I researched on this forum and came up with both sides of the discussion. Overall, I think it is up to you. Some people correct it, some do not as they consider it a natural thing to do. Some say it is showing dominance, others say it is just natural and makes him feel good.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Simple. Take away the toy he is humping. Done and Done.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

Bandit is going through this. He is now 4 months - and not fixed because my vet wants to wait until he 6 1/2 to 7 months. I take the toy from him, but he is one persistent little bugger. My vet also said it is dominance, but I still stop it as I do not want it to become a habit later.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

My boys did it about the same age. I ignored it unless they were bothering someone. They both got neutered at 7 and 9 months and it stopped and never happened again.


----------



## SacredViolet (Jan 19, 2012)

It is a sign of dominance and is fine and normal. dont allow him to hump any person tho and if he does have that person flip him on his back or side and hold him like that hovering on top of them to show that they are dominate over the dog. It is the only way a pack/family will function. I wouldnt worry about the toy at all let him 
Our 4 month old does it too


----------



## carrithedeku (Jan 15, 2012)

I ended up taking his peanut toy away because he starting to growl and nip pretty hard after he would hump it, he left a good mark on my throat so I just said that's it, and threw it away. He tries to hump his zebra bone toy but it's too small so I will just stop buying him toys that are soft or have fuzz...


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Funny story - My previous Chi, who was also a female mind you, used to hump watermelons. We have some friends who grow them and I swear if they
left one on my porch or there was one that she could get to, she would
hump it like crazy.


----------



## carrithedeku (Jan 15, 2012)

Christabelle said:


> Funny story - My previous Chi, who was also a female mind you, used to hump watermelons. We have some friends who grow them and I swear if they
> left one on my porch or there was one that she could get to, she would
> hump it like crazy.


Oh my goodness that is hilarious! Yes I've heard even females hump, it makes it silly but when my little one's "lipstick" as we call it comes out it's more awkward.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Sounds pretty normal to me...I ignore it, as long as it isn't harming anyone. Diesel has been humping since we got him at 10 weeks. 

And, unfortunately, I have a female humper...Gracie carries around a very large stuffed bunny for a month before she comes in heat...The poor bunny takes quite the beating - she even takes it to bed with her at night.


----------



## carrithedeku (Jan 15, 2012)

kimr said:


> Sounds pretty normal to me...I ignore it, as long as it isn't harming anyone. Diesel has been humping since we got him at 10 weeks.
> 
> And, unfortunately, I have a female humper...Gracie carries around a very large stuffed bunny for a month before she comes in heat...The poor bunny takes quite the beating - she even takes it to bed with her at night.


I would normally let him, but after he humps his toy he starts to get really aggressive...I'm just not sure what to do..


----------



## roguethunder (Aug 5, 2011)

I have another funny story. We had a 100# Ridiesien Ridgeback. ( as well as my two little angels, chihuahua's) Every now and then Kali (RR) would go walking across the floor with our cat, walking down and in front of her and Kalli would be humping mid air..It looked so funny I did not make any attempt to stop her. I was laughing too hard. No one was getting hurt. By the way Kalli was a spayed FEMALE. Gandalf does have a huge stuffed jack that he has had as his girlfriend since he was about 6 months old. I do think it is a dominence thing. Always figure as long as it does not happen with a people, I will let Gandalf keep his stuffed girlfriend.


----------



## carrithedeku (Jan 15, 2012)

roguethunder said:


> I have another funny story. We had a 100# Ridiesien Ridgeback. ( as well as my two little angels, chihuahua's) Every now and then Kali (RR) would go walking across the floor with our cat, walking down and in front of her and Kalli would be humping mid air..It looked so funny I did not make any attempt to stop her. I was laughing too hard. No one was getting hurt. By the way Kalli was a spayed FEMALE. Gandalf does have a huge stuffed jack that he has had as his girlfriend since he was about 6 months old. I do think it is a dominence thing. Always figure as long as it does not happen with a people, I will let Gandalf keep his stuffed girlfriend.


Oh my Gosh that is so funny! My boyfriend has two, big Rhodesians and they think they are small dogs trying to get into your lap or cuddle with you on the tiny bed.


----------

